# Hell of the Dead -- Unrelenting Horror Action



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

​A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers.

This is only the beginning.

Soon the death cult's victims will rise from the dead to exact revenge!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying encounter between the cult and armed soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between the living and the dead, Hell of the Dead will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

Now available for $.99!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Erik--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! We have quite a few horror fans here, good luck!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is a non-stop, hellacious joyride through the steamy underside of morality. Taking place in a third-world jungle on the cusp of modern civilization, a mother runs to freedom from the deadly inclinations of her husband, the leader of a death cult who wants their newborn child as a sacrifice. Her escape brings her to Father Nolan, who attempts to help her, but is thwarted by the psychosis of the cult and the inaction of the local constable, Dan Jacoby, a coward only out for himself.

When those who've lost their loved ones to the cult raise their dead to exact revenge, no one, priest, soldier, or child, can escape the feverish horrors of Hell of the Dead!

NOW AVAILABLE for $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The 21st century. The new millennium. Man has progressed far in his time.

This was not supposed to happen.

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby; the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby from the death cult, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge; a revenge from the grave!

Run. Hide. Pray. There is no escape from the Hell of the Dead!

NOW AVAILABLE for $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_Crafting the right blurb is difficult. This is the third of four that formed the basis of the one I finally picked. I could still keep coming up with possible blurbs, but I've gotta work on the next book!_

Death cults do exist. Sacrificing the young and pure for unholy gains is their purpose. They worship Death itself. But nothing can save them from Hell of the Dead!

The dead rise to exact revenge upon those men who put them in the grave!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying ambush upon soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between living and dead, Hell of the Dead will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

Hell of the Dead. Hell does exist.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_Yet another blurb, which is the official one . . . for now._

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form! Thrilling and chilling, Hell of the Dead will make your blood run cold!

Can you survive the 20,000 word assault?

NOW AVAILABLE at Amazon.com's Kindle Store for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

After much soul searching (okay, not _that_ much), I've decided to up the price of this baby to $1.99 sometime in the next month. AND I'll be uploading a new edition of it as well because, well, the current one isn't too great. So if you want this baby for $.99, get it soon!

Thanks for reading!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jacoby let out a laugh that chilled the men's souls. Insane. Frantic. Futile. It was only now that he stopped his crazed work.

The grocer's two children peeked out from the inner office. They stared at Jacoby. Scared.

"This isn't supposed to happen," Jacoby ranted. "We shot them and they kept coming. Ha. They should have died. And that priest. That priest."

He settled down for a second, then went back to his task of barricading the door.

"I am the law," he said. "I am the law."

A heavy knock on the door silenced and stopped all.

Through the glass window set halfway in the door, a zombie stared through.

The one Jacoby ran over.

He banged his fists against the door, trying to get through.

His pale eyes were locked on Jacoby.

_Do you dare to uncover the whole story?_


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

An updated (edited for real this time) version of this chompfest has been uploaded. 

AND IT'S STILL $.99!

Check it out if you've got the guts.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Marie dashed through the dark jungle as best she could with little Jean Paul in her bloody arms. For a moment, she worried about getting the blood on him. However, that moment of clarity gave way to the need to pay attention to her flight. The night was at its most dead. One misstep and they would catch up to her.

She ducked under a low branch, swatting away the wide leaves that billowed in her wake.

She took stock in that she was slowly descending the mountain where her village was hidden; descending to the valley of sorts where the town was. The slope was gradual, not really noticeable due to the hearth of exotic trees that pocked the land. If she fell, she wouldn't roll to her doom. The men chasing her would take care of that. She didn't dare take the sorry excuse for a road which would've made her break easier. No, the men would be scouring that path for her.

All she could think of was the path she was making and taking.

And the town.

Safety.

Jean Paul gurgled once.

Marie looked down and saw that some of the blood had gotten on his delicate forehead.

Her husband's blood.

Rosalo.

She sliced his palm during her escape from their village. An escape made foolhardy in the pitch black of night. An escape made possible by her desperation. She'd rather risk stumbling and falling in the darkness than remain with those monsters.

She thought she had been running for hours. She had to be near the town.

Her anxious plan was to go to the church. She hoped it would truly be a sanctuary for her and her son.

She met the priest there once, a young man named Nolan. He seemed genuinely warm and bright; someone who unconditionally cared about people.

Rosalo wasn't impressed. He dragged her away before he openly scoffed the priest and his ideals.

Marie desperately hoped that the priest wouldn't let her down.

Beyond the beating in her skull, she heard an indiscernible yell from close behind her.

A male voice.

Marie didn't stop. One of those so-called men must have seen her.

She couldn't let them get her and her baby.

to be continued in Hell of the Dead


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The front jeep.

The soldier in the rear seat on the far left. Fritz.

Fritz was daydreaming about being home watching soccer on television with his two sons. And holding his wife, nuzzling her soft neck. Making her moan softly.

His head jerked to the left, smacking his neighbor's shoulder. Shocked and concerned, the other soldier, Stansley, checked on him.

He regretted doing so.

The daydreamer's left eye was pulverized. A mess of running red.

And that was the least shocking feature of what was once his face.

Fritz would daydream no more and if Stansley got out of this alive, he would never want to dream again.

to be continued in Hell of the Dead


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is a non-stop, hellacious joyride through the steamy underside of morality. Taking place in a third-world jungle on the cusp of modern civilization, a mother runs to freedom from the deadly inclinations of her husband, the leader of a death cult who wants their newborn child as a sacrifice. Her escape brings her to Father Nolan, who attempts to help her, but is thwarted by the psychosis of the cult and the inaction of the local constable, Dan Jacoby, a coward only out for himself.

When those who've lost their loved ones to the cult raise their dead to exact revenge, no one, priest, soldier, or child, can escape the feverish horrors of Hell of the Dead!

Can you survive the 20,000 word assault?

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone who's purchased a copy of this, my first book. Thanks!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

FOR FANS OF ITALIAN ZOMBIE MOVIES

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form! Thrilling and chilling, Hell of the Dead will make your blood run cold!

Can you survive the 20,000 word assault?

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*SAY GOODBYE TO YOUR NERVES!*

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. Thrilling and chilling, Hell of the Dead will make your blood run cold!

The author of The Web dares you to read this 20,000 word assault!

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A SAMPLE TO TRY YOUR NERVES

The grocer paced his empty store, occasionally stopping to glance out the window. Each time he hoped to see Nolan with the constable, even though he knew the constable wouldn't come.

The grocer would have gladly handed his current burden over to anyone. Of course, observant townspeople would know the grocer helped the priest. Word could get back to those men from last night. And the grocer had a good idea who those men were and where they came from.

He peeked back through an open doorway into his family's living room and the small kitchen beyond. The small living area held a well-used couch, some photos of the family taped to the walls, and a television set that didn't work atop a stand to hold the entire barren room together.

The grocer's son and daughter, both no more than five years old, played together with some faded action figures. They were having blissful fun.

The proud grocer grinned and returned to his pacing.
Maybe Nolan would return with help. Maybe the baby's mother would be taken to the city for proper care. Maybe things would turn out okay.

The grocer's pregnant wife looked in on their two children from the kitchen. She held Jean Paul close to her bosom as if he was one of her own. She felt his little warmth. Soon she'd have another one of her own. Despite all the evil out there in this hell of a world, she had a life growing in her and two growing in front of her very eyes. Nothing else mattered to her or to her kids right now. She was oblivious to the world's woes and to the man with a machete lurking behind her.

to be continued in Hell of the Dead!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell of the Dead

Can you survive the 20,000 word assault?

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_from Hell of the Dead . . . ._

Nolan barged into the constable's office. The sleeping girl at the desk stirred. Her brother stood by the door, watching Nolan rush inside. The priest went over to the girl and soothingly rubbed her head.

"It's okay," he quietly told her. Then, to the boy, "It's okay."

If only he could believe it was okay.

Even in the dirty light of the office the oak gun cabinet could be seen along the wall next to the desk.

Nolan questioned whether or not he really wanted to do what he was thinking? Was he capable? He should have taken a cue from the constable and not care. But apathy just wasn't in him. He could still care and sit back and let events unfold in their own mysterious ways; God's will and all.

No. That wasn't good enough either.

Nolan tried the cabinet. The wall-length arsenal was unlocked. Why wouldn't it be?

Now what?

The priest didn't know what to pick exactly. He had had practice at a gun range before coming to town, but neglected to bring a gun. There were no weapons at the church. Who would bring harm to a house of God? To a man of God?

Any of the guns would do the job. The rifles. The pistols. He reached for a rifle, then paused.

I'm going to get myself killed, he declared.

He swallowed his doubt before selecting a rifle, a pistol, and ammo clips for both. The last item he picked was a halogen flashlight.

Should I confront Jacoby again? What would be the point? The man was useless, a complete waste. Should I go into the jungle by myself?

Nolan had no idea where to go or what to do.

Outside, a vehicle's brakes squealed to a halt.

A sign from above to stop him from doing something stupid?

Nolan didn't spare that question a second's thought. Fully armed, he went outside.

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Do you dare enter the Hell of the Dead?


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_from Hell Of The Dead . . . ._

Rosalo waited outside of the hut that held Marie by himself. He closed his eyes. He felt a warm buzz in the air. That buzz warmed his already sweaty body and frigid soul. That buzz was electric, mystical, holy. First, the baby, his baby, the most precious sacrifice he could ever make. Then, his wife. If she still lived. He was surprised the stab wound he inflicted upon her hadn't killed her instantly. No. She deserved a slow death, especially after she sliced his hand. Impetuous bitch.

He held his hand up, eyes still closed. He couldn't feel the itchy cut, not in his euphoria.

A shout came from the hut. Then one of his men.

"She's gone!"

Rosalo opened his eyes. That murderous glare etched into each pupil. He couldn't believe she'd run again. He couldn't believe she had the strength to get off the ground. By all rights, she should have been dead!

Calmly, he told the panicked man, "Get the men. All of them."

The man ran through the village, banging on doors, rousing the males of the village. Those men in huts stepped out, some putting clothes on as they moved; their wives peeking out at them as they joined the small mob that formed in the center of the village.

No one was tired. They weren't sleeping. They knew Rosalo's sacrifice would be at dawn, a few hours away. They didn't dare sleep for fear of missing it.

As soon as the men formed a sizable group of fifteen, Rosalo addressed them. "I don't have a speech to motivate you. Instead I have a simple favor." He gestured to the jungle around their settlement. "My wife has fled us again. Last night I asked you to bring her back to me. Now I ask you to find her. And kill her."

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form! Thrilling and chilling, Hell of the Dead will make your blood run cold!

The author of The Creeping City dares you to survive the 20,000 word assault?


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_A sample if you dare . . . ._

"Your god has failed here," Rosalo said.

Nolan got to one knee.

Rosalo advanced. "You have failed here."

Nolan tossed a handful of pebbles and dirt up, briefly confusing Rosalo. As soon as the particles flew, Nolan launched from one knee and tackled the man.

Rosalo swung the rock, hitting Nolan's left shoulder.

Nolan winced and just laid into Rosalo with weak lefts and stronger rights. God may have failed here, but I haven't, the determination on his face and the power of each blow said.

Rosalo let go of his rock. He tried to put up a hand in defense.

No good.

Rosalo's defense didn't match his earlier psychotic offense or Nolan's current flurry.

Nolan grabbed the rock and smashed

Rosalo's face in with one crunching blow.

The priest's recoil of terror was instantaneous. Nolan scurried off Rosalo as if the man was a fire ant hill. He had to distance himself from his act.

He fully realized the impact of what he just did. Murder. He did what he had to regardless of the consequences. There was no time for an internal dialogue.

The baby let out a small cry.

Nolan sat frozen for a second before attending to the baby.

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Chapter 5

Marie shot up from the pew, eyes darting around the darkness.

Nolan couldn't hear the hum from the generator.

"It's just the generator," he told her. He started to move towards the back rooms of the church to go check on it. "It's probably out --"

She hushed him so he could hear the voices.

Male voices from outside.

Soft. Low. Focused.

It dawned on both that the voices were just outside the front doors.

Marie ran out of the worship room, into the back rooms where Nolan lived.

"Marie," he whispered as loudly as a whisper would allow.

She didn't come back.

The locked doors slightly buckled.

Whoever was outside was trying to get in.

A scream from the back rooms where Marie ran tore through the church.

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_a sample if you dare . . . ._

Nolan felt like he should ask Raymond something in order to feel like more of the group and not the outsider he was. The soldiers didn't really acknowledge his presence -- they couldn't care less about this meddling outsider -- and Raymond was more courteous than actually interested in the priest. In fact, Nolan wondered why the man had really wanted him to come along. He had to know that the priest was untrained in jungle combat let alone any armed combat judging by the awkwardness in which he held his rifle when they first met. In the jeep, Nolan simply mirrored how the other soldiers held their weapons and did a barely convincing job at that.

Perhaps Raymond meant what he said when he thought a little divine help would be needed. Was Raymond genuinely a man of faith in this desolate locale or was he desperate for any assistance, imagined or not? Nolan feared the latter, but that didn't deter him from believing Raymond was sincere in seeking out Marie and Jean Paul.

What Nolan didn't know or consider was that Raymond's zest to accomplish this rescue was more of a matter of pride than it was an act of common decency. Raymond was out to prove to his superiors he could accomplish what the constable couldn't or wouldn't and what his peer Captain Fleur failed at. Perhaps if his superiors took note, then a promotion, and a desk job, would be in his near future.

Nolan leaned forward. "Captain Raymond."

Raymond looked back.

"I haven't seen any animals since I've moved here." It was lame, but it was something.

Jacoby silently scoffed at the priest. He wanted to sightsee, too! Jacoby wished this ride was over. He couldn't bear to sit so close to Nolan any longer. The gall of this ass to come into his country, his home, and demand services and privileges that couldn't even be afforded to the native people. And then to ask where the animals were! This was no jungle cruise!

I hope a rock flies out of the trees and smashes that bastard's smirk away, Jacoby wished. Or a stray bullet should there be another gunfight.

"Don't be surprised," Raymond replied. "With all the tribes and other fringe elements out here, the wildlife has retreated further and further into the jungle. But don't let their absence fool you. There's still a poisonous snake or a mountain lion lurking about."

An image of Nolan being bitten and poisoned, then painfully dying pleased Jacoby. His joy soon evaporated when he realized someone would be sent to replace him. Another obnoxious white man with nothing better to do than annoy the locals with talk of a better life with God.

Nolan grasped to continue the conversation. "What kind of snakes?"

Raymond smiled. "All kinds."

Nolan sat back after he couldn't come up with anything else to say. He sat with the terrible thought that should anyone get bitten out here or in town, then that person would probably die. He couldn't imagine anyone having an anti-venom nearby. Or that if someone did, they would allow it to be used.

Nolan wished this rocky ride was over. He was no soldier, for God or otherwise. He was no police officer. He felt so minute. Reaching out to his faith seemed futile right now. But he had to see this through. It was his duty as a human being to at least try.

Jacoby was just glad the priest had finally quit speaking.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_A sample . . . ._

The jeeps stopped.

Nolan looked ahead. He didn't see any semblance of a village. Just a haphazard stack of long, cleanly cut trees laying across the road, long enough and high enough to give any travelers pause to continue. So these people up here had enough to trim trees for barricades and to kill each other.

Nolan gripped his rifle until his knuckles ached. He sensed they were close. Those members of the death cult. Rosalo's men. Henchmen was more like it. His stomach felt emptier than it ever had before, but he wasn't hungry. Behind the empty was a bloating. His head started to hurt. He knew he wasn't getting sick. No, these feelings went deeper than the physical.

He looked to both sides, past Jacoby, whose attention was drawn to the roadblock, and dreadfully wondered when the rocks would rain down on them. Would he and these policemen suffer the same fate as the ten in the road a mile back?

The men tensed up as well. The brief incident moments before with the man with the machete stirred their anxiety. With what they experienced and heard about recent events, they knew anything could happen, especially this close to the village. A relief for sure. However, like Nolan, they didn't want to end up like the dead men they saw earlier.

Raymond hoped his men wouldn't let their anxiety make them trigger happy. He wanted to complete this mission, successfully or not, as soon as possible.

Jacoby kept scanning the jungle on his side, fighting through the dark of night. His mind was on that task, not on the damn priest anymore. He wasn't about to be caught unaware. He rested his meaty hand on his holstered pistol.

Two men from the front jeep eased towards the roadblock. They held their rifles up, aimed ahead, slightly shaking. They didn't need Raymond to tell them what to do.

That's how it was here. Everyone knew their place.

Sweat coiled in the creases of their foreheads. The jeeps' headlights offered scant illumination, but it was enough to see there wasn't anybody lurking near the fallen trees. They didn't hear anything out of the ordinary, just some insects in the distance chirping a chaotic melody.

Their fingers were stuck to their triggers, not slipping. Their senses were in overdrive, taking every little detail of their surroundings in. From the humidity that soured their lips to the dirt that sifted under their feet, the pair experienced it all. They didn't mentally log everything to use tactically; they weren't that well-trained. They knew that if they saw trouble, they were to shoot it.

Before they knew it, they stood at the debris. The stack of trees was chest high. Peering over the barricade, the men saw the rocky path continue and curve a hundred feet or so up. They didn't spot the two cult members crouching just beneath their lines of sight, their backs to the barricade. Or the jagged tree branches they held like gallant swords.

The two policemen had no idea that the dirty pair were about to spring up and attack them.

And that's what happened.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form!

The author of The Creeping City dares you to survive the 20,000 word assault!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers.

This is only the beginning.

Soon the death cult's victims will rise from the dead to exact revenge!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying encounter between the cult and armed soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between the living and the dead, Hell of the Dead will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

NOW AVAILABLE for $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*CAN YOU SURVIVE THE ASSAULT?*

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead -- NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!

Click here for unrelenting horror --> http://www.amazon.com/Hell-of-the-Dead-ebook/dp/B0041VXDMG/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284084644&sr=1-8Hell of the Dead


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

NEW COVER!!!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead

NOW AVAILABLE for only $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The 21st century. The new millennium. Man has progressed far in his time.

This was not supposed to happen.

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby; the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby from the death cult, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge; a revenge from the grave!

Run. Hide. Pray. There is no escape from the Hell of the Dead!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*EXCLUSIVELY FOR THE KINDLE!*​
A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and child are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge -- a revenge from the grave!

Click here to experience Hell of the Dead ---> http://www.amazon.com/Hell-of-the-Dead-ebook/dp/B0041VXDMG/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284084644&sr=1-8


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

I've raised the price of this book to $1.99.

However, this upcoming Monday (Feb. 20, 2012 -- President's Day), it will be FREE!

Check it out!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is a non-stop ride through the steamy underside of morality. Taking place in a third-world jungle on the cusp of modern civilization, a mother runs to freedom from the deadly inclinations of her husband, the leader of a death cult who wants their newborn child as a sacrifice. Her escape brings her to Father Nolan, who attempts to help her, but is thwarted by the psychosis of the cult and the inaction of the local constable, Dan Jacoby, a coward only out for himself.

When those who've lost their loved ones to the cult raise their dead to exact revenge, no one, priest, soldier, or child, can escape the feverish horrors of Hell of the Dead!

$1.99


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The 21st century. The new millennium. Man has progressed far in his time.

This was not supposed to happen.

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby; the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby from the death cult, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge; a revenge from the grave!

Run. Hide. Pray. There is no escape from the Hell of the Dead!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Death cults do exist. Sacrificing the young and pure for unholy gains is their purpose. They worship Death itself. But nothing can save them from Hell of the Dead!

The dead rise to exact revenge upon those men who put them in the grave!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying ambush upon soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between living and dead, Hell of the Dead will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

Hell of the Dead. Hell does exist.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell of the Dead will be free this Friday, March 30. Check it out!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge -- a revenge from the grave!

Hell of the Dead. Hell does exist.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_An excerpt:_

The front jeep.

The soldier in the rear seat on the far left. Fritz.

Fritz was daydreaming about being home watching soccer on television with his two sons. And holding his wife, nuzzling her soft neck. Making her moan softly.

His head jerked to the left, smacking his neighbor's shoulder. Shocked and concerned, the other soldier, Stansley, checked on him.

He regretted doing so.

The daydreamer's left eye was pulverized. A mess of running red.

And that was the least shocking feature of what was once his face.

Fritz would daydream no more and if Stansley got out of this alive, he would never want to dream again.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

DO YOU DARE ENTER HELL?

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is a non-stop ride through the steamy underside of morality. Taking place in a third-world jungle on the cusp of modern civilization, a mother runs to freedom from the deadly inclinations of her husband, the leader of a death cult who wants their newborn child as a sacrifice. Her escape brings her to Father Nolan, who attempts to help her, but is thwarted by the psychosis of the cult and the inaction of the local constable, Dan Jacoby, a coward only out for himself.

When those who've lost their loved ones to the cult raise their dead to exact revenge, no one, priest, soldier, or child, can escape the feverish horrors of Hell of the Dead!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The 21st century. The new millennium. Man has progressed far in his time.

This was not supposed to happen.

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby; the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby from the death cult, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge; a revenge from the grave!

Run. Hide. Pray. There is no escape from the Hell of the Dead!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Death cults do exist. Sacrificing the young and pure for unholy gains is their purpose. They worship Death itself. But nothing can save them from the _Hell of the Dead_!

The dead rise to exact revenge upon those men who put them in the grave!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying ambush upon soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between living and dead, _Hell of the Dead_ will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

_Hell of the Dead_. Hell does exist.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice.

Father Nolan tries to save the baby, but is thwarted by the psychotic machinations of the cult and by the only law around, Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

Priest, lawman, soldier, and baby are all in peril as those hurt by the cult exact revenge -- a revenge from the grave!

_Hell of the Dead_. Hell does exist.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

Hell of the Dead is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form! Thrilling and chilling, Hell of the Dead will make your blood run cold!

NEWLY REVISED for maximum terror potential!

STILL ONLY $2.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_After hours of research (okay, not that long), Hell of the Dead is my best selling and most downloaded book! Find out for yourself what all the fuss is about!

Here's an excerpt:_

Marie dashed through the dark jungle as best she could with little Jean Paul in her bloody arms. For a moment, she worried about getting the blood on him. However, that moment of clarity gave way to the need to pay attention to her flight. The night was at its most dead. One misstep and they would catch up to her.

She ducked under a low branch, swatting away the wide leaves that billowed in her wake.

She took stock in that she was slowly descending the mountain where her village was hidden, descending to the valley of sorts where the town was.

The slope was gradual, not really noticeable due to the hearth of foliage that pocked the land. If she fell, she wouldn't roll to her doom. The men chasing her would take care of that. She didn't dare take the sorry excuse for a road which would have made her break easier. No, the men would be scouring that path for her.

All she could think of was the path she was making and taking.

And the town.

Safety.

Jean Paul gurgled once.

Marie looked down and saw that some of the blood had gotten on his delicate forehead.

Her husband's blood.

Rosalo.

She sliced his palm during her escape from their village. An escape made foolhardy in the pitch black of night. An escape made possible by her desperation. She would have rather risked stumbling and falling in the darkness than remain with those monsters who would do harm to her and Jean Paul.

She didn't know how Rosalo enthralled his believers, his men. Or her. He had become a devious manipulator, an outright tyrant with a gifted tongue who forced his will upon everyone in the village he founded. Had he always been that way, a master of force and fear?

She had to be near the town. Her only plan was to go to the church. She hoped it would truly be a sanctuary for her and her son.

She met the priest there once, a young man named Nolan. He seemed genuinely warm and bright, someone who unconditionally cared about people. A true stranger to these parts.

Rosalo wasn't impressed. He dragged her away before he openly scoffed the priest and his ideals.

Marie desperately hoped the priest wouldn't let her down.

Beyond the beating in her skull, she heard an indiscernible yell from close behind her.

A male voice.

Marie didn't stop. One of Rosalo's men must have seen her.

She couldn't let them get her baby.

She realized too late that she had broken through the jungle and was on the outskirts of town.

***​
The town: a quarter mile wide, a quarter mile across. A dusty, sweltering square of small, squat shacks and barely standing wood and concrete -- for the important buildings like the constable's office and the bar/brothel -- structures clustered by dirt lanes. The church was among them, somewhere in the dangerous darkness.

The townspeople were mirror images of their dwellings. They didn't have a chance to be anything else.

Tonight, they slept or simply stayed out of sight. Staying hidden had its benefits. Like keeping oneself alive.

Marie took a second too long to reorient herself. She cursed herself and her panic.

Then it came to her.

She knew where she was and where she needed to be. She darted down a lane just as six men erupted from the jungle a few yards from her exit point. Six men who were looking for her and her baby.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*NOW COLLECTED IN THE HORROR!*

_Hell of the Dead_ can now be found in my new collection, _The Horror_! The link to the book is in my signature below.

In _Hell of the Dead_, a priest's attempt to rescue a mother and her baby from a death cult is complicated when the undead appear to stalk everyone!

Thanks for checking it out!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_Hell of the Dead_, like many of my books, started as a movie script. Unfortunately, movie scripts are more difficult to sell than prose works. Fortunately, prose is much easier to sell now due to the advent of self-publishing platforms.

The idea for the story came from a news story I read around 2007 about a cult in Papua New Guinea that battled with armed police . . . and won. With only sticks and stones. Unbelievable.

This was the launching point for my story. Why were the police on this mountain road? Why did the cult attack them? The news article didn't supply any hard facts so I made them up myself. That formed the meat of the story. The zombies . . . well, I was under the influence of Italian horror movies, specifically _Zombi_ and its unrelated sequels.

I wanted to make _Hell of the Dead_ - movie and book - as gritty and grimy as those grindhouse classics. I like to think I succeeded. Going back to the story to edit it for inclusion in my latest collection _The Horror_, _HOTD_ is one of my favorites. It hits 'n' gits. Wham bam zombie slam.

And if you think something like the events of the story could never happen, then do an internet search for _papua new guinea death cult_. Truth is scarier than fiction.

Thanks for reading!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

I am against any author who reveals how he intended his book to be read. I firmly believe that anything I write has to spur a reader's imagination so he can create his own experience. Well, that's the excuse I use when reconciling the lack of descriptive writing in my books. But it's true. The reader must be allowed to create his own world of the story. The book should just be a soft blueprint.

With that said, here are some trivia and thoughts about my first book, _Hell of the Dead_, which might influence the way it's viewed.

- As _Hell of the Dead_ began as a script, I wrote Constable Jacoby with an actor in mind. Yaphet Kotto. If I ever get the chance to make the movie, I'll have to sacrifice some virgins so I can resurrect him.

- While the story that inspired _HOTD_ took place in Papua New Guinea, the actual setting is left ambiguous. It obviously takes place in a Third-World country, but which one is entirely up to the reader.

- To my knowledge, the zombie resurrection scene is fairly original. I've never seen it done like that. It was a challenge in creating such a scene. How do I bring zombies into the story? Okay, solved. How do the characters bring the zombies into their story? Okay, solved. If you know of any other media in which the zombies are resurrected like they are in _HOTD_, please let me know.

- I wouldn't call Nolan the protagonist. In fact, I'm not sure the story has one. Several antagonists, sure - Rosalo, Jacoby - but I wouldn't call anyone a hero of the piece. Maybe the zombies?

- I've got sequels in mind. I know where the story can go and it's not a pretty place.

_Hell of the Dead_ is available for sale by itself or in my latest collection, _The Horror_.

The original screenplay is available in _Scripts_, which contains three other pulsepounding plays.

Thanks for reading!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_a random page:_

The corpse came through and appeared to embrace Sari. Then it rolled her body off of him and climbed from his grave.

The other zombies also rose.

Angelina's zombie, as it rose, placed his arm over her parallel body as if to cuddle, then pushed her off of him as he climbed out of the hole.

Marie's zombie, whoever he was, just rose. There was no gesture of affection. The intent was the spark.

Ten pale figures, adult males and females, stood next to their old resting places.

Stood. As if waiting for some instruction. And the instruction from the ritual came and they set off, slowly, for the village.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_Another random page:_

After all that had happened in the past day, those final straws, the priest doubted God existed. That brought on a crisis Nolan did not want to deal with right now. Besides, Raymond, and now Jacoby, waited for his answer.

Nolan stumbled for a response. Finally, "I'm here to offer hope."

Raymond let out a single laugh. "I applaud you, Father. You're not the first to come to this part of the world to offer a beacon of light. And you will not be the last. It is a foolish endeavor, but I applaud you just the same."

Raymond turned back around, leaving Nolan to his own thoughts.

Was it foolish? He came here several months ago with a mission: to offer hope and spiritual guidance. His predecessor, a burned-out shell of a man, told him that the quest may seem fruitless at first or even for years after, but that was all right. One splinter of light was enough to gnaw at the darkness just like these jeep headlights pierced the night. Right?

Jacoby wished he was back at the bar.

The men sat in silence until they arrived a little further up the road where a man blocked their passage. The black man was disheveled, his hair in several different directions at once. He had one look in his eyes, one stare for the police in the jeeps in front of him and that look was of murder. Do not attempt to pass here, it told the men.

The jeeps slowed to a stop a few yards from the man.

Raymond stood up in his jeep. "Move aside!" he yelled.

The man stood still.

"Move aside!" Raymond repeated.

The man didn't move. He simply stared ahead, not necessarily at the men or the jeeps, but ahead.

This began to unnerve each man, soldier and priest alike. Jacoby and Nolan watched the scene, enraptured.

The man reached behind himself with one arm and withdrew a machete from his waistband. He turned the dull, yet brutal blade to show that he would not be cast aside so easily.

Raymond pulled his gun and shot the man once.

The man fell on his back, dead once he hit the ground. The hole in his chest still bled out as the caravan continued over him.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_one moment:_

Another pair of men crossed the women's path, both groups unaware of each other.

A loud shout from one of the men.

Another shout in response.

The two groups of men reversed course and headed back to the village --

-- inadvertently following the trio of women.

Marie wanted to turn and look, but Anna yanked her attention forward.

The women suddenly veered right just as the men's light blasted the spot where they turned.

The men moved on.

The women soon wound up in a small clearing marked by scattered rows of wooden stakes in the earth.

The other women from the camp were already there. Sari was positioning each at a stake.

A graveyard, Marie soon realized. The village's graveyard. She had never been there despite the many deaths the other husbands in the village had instigated. The dead were buried here and forgotten. But these women remembered.

"Come, Marie," Anna said. "It's too late to turn back. They'll kill you if you do."

Angelina was already at a grave. Sari beckoned Marie and Anna over.

"I'm afraid," Marie said to Anna.

Anna smiled, trying to break through the other's fear. "You'll see your baby again. Did you name him?"

Marie watched each woman step into place. A few looked uncertain, but no one lost their confidence. "Jean Paul," she answered.

"Then you'll see little Jean Paul again. Come."

Anna led Marie to a grave, and then kissed her cheek. One final look into her eyes and she was soon over her own grave.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A priest protecting a woman and her child.

A police chief protecting himself.

A death cult hunting their next sacrifice.

The dead rising to collect revenge!

_Hell of the Dead_ is unrelenting horror action at its best. Invincible zombies. Steamy jungles. Tons of bullets. It's like an 80's Italian Horror Movie in print form! Thrilling and chilling, _Hell of the Dead_ will make your blood run cold!

ALSO AVAILABLE in _The Horror_ along with THREE other spine-ripping books!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A book so chilling, your blood will freeze!

A death cult battles armed soldiers on a jungle road. At stake, the fate of a baby -- the cult's next sacrifice. Sticks and stones win out over rifles and revolvers.

This is only the beginning.

Soon the death cult's victims will rise from the dead to exact revenge!

Caught in the middle are Father Nolan, a kind priest trying to save the cult's next victim, and Constable Jacoby, a man with an agenda all his own.

From the horrifying encounter between the cult and armed soldiers on a dark jungle road to the final showdown between the living and the dead, _Hell of the Dead_ will not make your blood run cold; it will drain you of every drop!

NOW AVAILABLE in _The Horror_ along with THREE other flesh-tearing books!


----------

